# A dragon has been shot in Malaysia!



## Tonguez (Jun 24, 2014)

http://beforeitsnews.com/strange/20...dead-in-a-house-in-west-malaysia-2456782.html

 reports are in that a fruit orchard owner in West Malaysia has shot a a strange animal with two horns and a long mustache and white fur - a dragon.




Is it a hoax, from another dimension or are there really dragons in the wilds of Malaysia...


----------



## Janx (Jun 24, 2014)

it's cool, but am I really expected to believe a white furry monster has been running around malaysia (mostly green) and not been seen before?

More likely, if its real, it's from some other dimension (and thus not naturally crawling around an environment he'd be sticking out so obviously).

sadly, it's probably a fake.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 25, 2014)

Y'know, the concept for the hoax is kinda nifty, but we're spoiled by Hollywood. They really should have tried harder to make the critter look like it wasn't just put together with carpet and some staples.


----------



## trappedslider (Jun 25, 2014)

my 1st thought on seeing the pic was "dishonor on you, dishonor on your cow"


----------



## calronmoonflower (Jun 25, 2014)

No, not Falkor! Looks like he finally ran out of luck,


----------



## trappedslider (Jun 25, 2014)

my second thought is Dovahkiin


----------



## Jhaelen (Jun 25, 2014)

Lol. Looks nice, though. Reminds me of my favorite plush toy: When I was a kid I had a black panther that was taller than me - sooo cool


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Jun 25, 2014)

calronmoonflower said:


> No, not Falkor! Looks like he finally ran out of luck,




No, no, much too small for Falkor. His some perhaps or grandson, though...


----------



## Dioltach (Jun 25, 2014)

Perhaps with the rise in in the popularity of fantasy, and people's imaginations being stimulated in the right direction, fantasy creatures are actually beginning to manifest? And since it's still early days, of course it's a small dragon. Just wait a few years, the whole situation will have snowballed and it'll be something like Reign of Fire.


----------



## Joker (Jun 25, 2014)

So, I guess the story does have an ending.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jun 26, 2014)

Dioltach said:


> Perhaps with the rise in in the popularity of fantasy, and people's imaginations being stimulated in the right direction, fantasy creatures are actually beginning to manifest? And since it's still early days, of course it's a small dragon.



Time to check the Shadowrun timeline, I guess. Apparently, the magic level of our world has reached a point where creatures start to devolve into their magical counterparts. It shouldn't take long for the first human beings devolving into dwarves, elves, and trolls


----------



## Dioltach (Jun 26, 2014)

Jhaelen said:


> It shouldn't take long for the first human beings devolving into dwarves, elves, and trolls




I know some who have already devolved into trolls.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jun 26, 2014)

Dioltach said:


> I know some who have already devolved into trolls.



Lol, that's true  Although most of them probably haven't gone through the complete physical metamorphosis yet


----------

